# Aalangeln in Holland



## hagel21 (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ist in Holland ein generelles Aalangelverbot? 
Gruß Hagel 21


----------



## hanzz (31. Mai 2020)

Letzter Absatz






						Regeln Fischerei in Binnengewässer - VISpas - Deutsch - Vispas - Sportvisserij Nederland
					






					www.sportvisserijnederland.nl


----------



## hagel21 (1. Juni 2020)

Komisch, der Aal soll ein mindest Maß von 28cm haben und ganzjährig geschont???? 
Was denn jetzt?


----------



## hanzz (1. Juni 2020)

hagel21 schrieb:


> ganzjährig geschont


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Juni 2020)

hagel21 schrieb:


> Komisch, der Aal soll ein mindest Maß von 28cm haben und ganzjährig geschont????
> Was denn jetzt?



Definitiv komplett geschohnt!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juni 2020)

Die Berufsfischer dürfen dafür in Massen entnehmen.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. Juni 2020)

In aktuellen offiziellen Schriftstücken finde ich persönlich kein Mindestmaß für den Aal in Holland! 
Nur ganzjährig geschützt .....
Das ist auch schon etwas länger so ! 
Glaube die 28cm galten mal für das Salzwasser?  Diesbezüglich bin ich mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher! 

LG Michael


----------

